# JavaScript for-Schleife



## lando123456 (26. Jul 2012)

Ich habe ein kleines Problem ich habe eine Schleife aber ich verstehe nicht wie ich das gleiche mit einer for-Schleife bewirken kann. Das ist denke ich mal relativ einfach aber bin noch sehr neu im gebiet Java.

Mein bisherige schleife siet so aus



```
<script type="text/javascript">
var x = 1;
var zahl = 10;
var text = "";
var eins = 1;
do {
var einmalEins = x * x;
text = text + x + ' mal ' + x + ' ist ' + einmalEins + "<br>";
x = x + 1;
} while (x <= zahl);
document.write(text);

</script>
```


Nun wollte ich das gleiche mit einer for-Schleife machen aber verstehe es einfach nicht was man dann bei ausgabe hinschreiben muss. Der Schleifenkopf ist ja einfach aber wie muss dann die Ausgabe aussehen wenn ich daraus eine for-Schleife machen möchte.


----------



## Bile Demon (26. Jul 2012)

JavaScript ist nicht Java.

Die Ausgabe bleibt doch gleich, wenn du aus der while-Schleife eine for-Schleife machst.

Edit: Scheint so als hätte ich übersehen, dass er den Thread zweimal geöffnet hat.


----------



## lando123456 (26. Jul 2012)

Also erstmal danke und ich wusste nicht das man hier kein Java Script rein schreiben darf tut mir leid aber könntest du mir vllt noch sagen wie ich das dann machen muss habe es jetzt so:


```
<script type="text/javascript">
var Ausgabe = "";
for (var x = 1; x <= 10; x++)
  Ausgabe = Ausgabe + x + ' mal ' + x + ' ist ' + x * x + "<br>"; 
document.write(Ausgabe);
</script>
```

aber das geht schonmal nicht könntest du mir da nochmal helfen?


----------



## Gast2 (26. Jul 2012)

Du fragst in nem Autoschrauberforum doch auch nicht nach nem Rezept für nen fruchtigen Käsekuchen oder 

Zu deinem Code:
Der funktioniert.


----------



## Marcinek (26. Jul 2012)

Definiere "geht nicht".

Wärst du in einem JavaScript forum nicht besser aufgehoben?

SELFHTML Forumsarchiv / 2009 / April / for schleife als tabelle ausgeben

Gruß,

P.S: Gleiches Thema?

http://www.java-forum.org/fuer-verirrte-fragen-javascript/139488-schleife-javascipt.html


----------



## Evil-Devil (26. Jul 2012)

lando123456 hat gesagt.:


> Also erstmal danke und ich wusste nicht das man hier kein Java Script rein schreiben darf tut mir leid aber könntest du mir vllt noch sagen wie ich das dann machen muss habe es jetzt so:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Setze die Multiplikation in Klammern, dann sollte es funktionieren.


----------

